# JB Eliminator Pump Deal



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 27, 2016)

Curtis had posted this on a facebook group, figured I'd pass it along here. A heck of a deal for anyone wanting to get arguably the best vacuum pump out there for a real good deal. https://www.zoro.com/jb-industries-refrig-evacuation-pump-40-cfm-6-ft-dv-4e/i/G2454584/ Just enter the code at the top of the screen (savetember) and you'll get 25% off the pump. I think it was somewhere around $190.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 2


----------



## Sprung (Sep 28, 2016)

Yeah, I got an e-mail from Zoro and then saw Curtis' post about it. Three days after I ordered my pump from Zoro. At least I was able to get 15% off mine by being a new subscriber to their e-mail list.

This is a smoking deal for anyone looking for a vacuum pump.


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 28, 2016)

This makes me happy. I bought one of these used off of FleaBay for $140 shipped, then got $45 refunded because the handle was broken. I fixed it with $3 worth of pipe nipples. It works great.


----------

